# Monkey



## tiny99 (Jul 29, 2006)

Anyone here remember "Monkey"? The poorly dubbed tongue in cheek fantasy/martial arts programme from Japan, was shown in England in the early eighties and I think it's being repeated now on a cable channel.

It starred Monkey, Pigsy, Sandy and a a girl called Trippitaka (who I think was supposed to be a boy)......I was a big fan when I was a kid....but can't remember it ever ending....they where on a quest...and I was wondering if anyone knew how it all turned out......any thoughts?????


----------



## jackokent (Jul 29, 2006)

I'd forgotton all about this, they used to fly around in the clouds didn't they.  You've done well to remember the names, all I can remmember is "ahhhh Pisgy".

No idea how it turned out, but now you've raised the question I'm completely intrigued.  I hope someone does know.


----------



## Paradox 99 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hehehehe, yeah! Loved it when I was a kid. 
http://www.monkeyheaven.com/


----------



## Nesacat (Jul 29, 2006)

It's based on a very old Chinese legend called Journey to the West. Monkey, Pigsy, Sandy and Tripitaka (a Taoist priest) are journeying to India from China to bring back the Buddhist scriptures. They have a whole slew of adventures along the way. It's been made into movies and several mini-series. There's also several translations of the book and some very good condensed versions.


----------



## tiny99 (Jul 29, 2006)

Fantastic.......thanks for this..............such great memories...........such terrible lip-synching

Movies Nes??? Surely you jest....and I seem to remember it as just one big long series...


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 29, 2006)

It is being shown on ITV4 on Freeview in the UK.

Although I like _Monkey_, I much prefer that other classic from the 70s..._The Water_ _Margin_....great stuff


----------



## Nesacat (Jul 30, 2006)

The Chinese made several movies and Hollywood sort of did a mini series in English that was pretty okay for Hollywood.

There's many versions in Chinese that I have. They follows the story very closely and all the characters really look like they should. So Pigsy has a piggy face, snout and all. Monkey does look like a Monkey.

China recently began reissuing all the old classis and I know they are working on Jorney to the West but it's not out yet. I like the books personally. There's a whole set of illustrated ones.


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 30, 2006)

I too remember the TV Series of Monkey...but oh dear, it was such a long time ago though!    I seem to recall that they all had a very dry sense of humour!


----------



## sanityassassin (Jul 30, 2006)

I remember Monkey from long time ago he had to pull out a hair and blew on it to get the cloud to fly


----------



## nixie (Jul 30, 2006)

I vaguely remember Monkey, didn't watch it that often, prefered the Water Margin.Ant one else remember it?


----------



## Cobolt (Jul 31, 2006)

Monkey Magic!!!

Even now I can remember those huge sideburns on monkey, that tall guy who was an early incarnation of that hippie from The Young Ones and of course Pigsy.

The speeding cloud and the fight scenes, those were the days....

As for The Water Margin, much too serious for me, that was for the older people, Monkey was more slapstick.


----------



## speedingslug (Jul 31, 2006)

I loved Monkey, I had a monkey stick made from a plumber's drain pole 

It was a long time ago !


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 31, 2006)

Marvellous series.  Not just the nostalgia either as I watched the full series only 2 years ago.  The end musical score was excellent.  I bought a novel about the monkey king but have not read it yet.


----------



## Nesacat (Aug 1, 2006)

Just out of curiousity Lacedaemonian; which book did you get?


----------



## Snowdog (Aug 1, 2006)

I also preferred The Water Margin.

On a sad note, the girl playing the monk died very young, and I can't watch Monkey now without thinking of that.


----------



## Niolani (Aug 3, 2006)

Snowdog said:
			
		

> On a sad note, the girl playing the monk died very young, and I can't watch Monkey now without thinking of that.


 
Did she really? Here in australia they screened about half the episodes one year along with bits of related trivia in 1998 and she wasn't dead then I don't think. How sad.
I absolutely loved Monkey Magic as a kid and still do, much to the disgust of my parents and husband. Anybody else play games with other kids when they were little pretending to be the characters and battle demons and what not?


----------



## tiny99 (Aug 6, 2006)

Great to hear of so many other cheeky Monkeys around these parts. But do any of you know what happened at the end?????   I'd love to know....


----------



## MARKLS21 (Sep 3, 2006)

In the original book by wu-cheng yen,they made it to india and were all made divine beings,back in our world,the actress,(yes,she was female,like we all couldn't tell),shot,and killed her adulterer husband,and i think died in prison.I recently saw a programme with an interview with the 'monkey'.actor,who you wouldn't recognise as the same guy,who's only complaint was that all that staff- work,had muscled his wrists and forearms to the point of ruining his golf game.Incidentally,as i was about 8 or 9 when it was on fridays 6pm on bbc2,my grandad made me a brilliant replica from a broom handle painted black and gold,fantastic!!


----------



## jenna (Sep 4, 2006)

my sister and i LOVED this show. like, seriously LOVED  it. i remember it really clearly even though it was ages ago. and i even remember all the words to the song... "born from an egg on a mountain top, the punkiest monkey that ever popped..." it's definitely on my list of box sets to buy, but it's a freaking loooooong list, so it will be a while! i wish they'd repeat it on cable so i could watch it again.

i do remember the very last episode, but it wasn't like a big ending. i remember Trippitaka's mother died, and i think that was the episode that monkey fell in love with some chick. but yeah, they didn't reach India in the show, because it was cancelled after that. 
[SIZE=+0][/SIZE]


----------

